# What Carburetor?



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

I have a 67 GTO. The engine is a 400 ci from a 69 F body as are the heads. I just started this project. I plan on working on this car for many years to come. But for now I just want to get it running. Eventually I will rebuild the engine for more HP. So I want to by a Carb that can grow with the engine. It will always be a street car not strip. 

Any suggestions on what carb to get?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

What intake is on it now?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Rochester Quadrajet.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

pfft! 

Tri-power baby!! :cheers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

pfft! What GTOguy said........


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

The original that came on the 69.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

Depending on when you're looking at getting one, hopefully in the next month or 2 I will be pulling the Q-jet from mine and putting in my tri-power. It needs rebuilt but works pretty good right now.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Tunnel Ram and two fat Holleys....:willy:


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I have had or have Hollys, Qjunk, and AFBs. I'll take a well set up Qjunk any day over the rest for a street car.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

xconcepts said:


> Depending on when you're looking at getting one, hopefully in the next month or 2 *I will be pulling the Q-jet from mine and putting in my tri-power.* It needs rebuilt but works pretty good right now.


I rest my case.


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

likethat said:


> I have had or have Hollys, Qjunk, and AFBs. I'll take a well set up Qjunk any day over the rest for a street car.


Well set up is the key with a Qjet. I've found it difficult to rebuild and tune these old Qjets on other cars/trucks I've had in the past. I had good experiences replacing them with Speed Demon carbs, but that was when I tended toward acceleration over all else. These days I think more about tip in, throttle response, fuel consumption, etc. I think I'm going to try to setup the Qjet on my '68 GTO and see if I can get it right, possibly with some professional help, but I may stray again and try either an Edelbrock/Carter or Holley/Demon if I can't get satisfaction from the Qjet. Right now it's leaking down the bowls after just a couple of days despite having been rebuilt professionally (per previous owner).
If have an original Qjet that's probably the best starting point.
Jeff


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I do all my own work and have never had any trouble with them ever. 

Setting the float, and making sure every thing is clean and straight as it should be, with no leaks, is where you need to focus. Then make sure you have good seals at the vac lines will make them sing. The hardest part is setting the choke to pull off at the right engine warmth, but even that is just some trial and error on a Saturday. 
If your engine runs 15 in hg or more of vacuum, they really like that. I love the sound of the secondaries kicking in. Add the down shift of an automatic trans and the back of the car squatting and I'm in Hog Heaven.


----------

